# softenizer



## istareatplants (Nov 11, 2006)

I just want to lower my Gh would this thing work for me?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm afraid I will call BS on this one. I can't for the life of me see how a fancy piece of glassware is going to soften water.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Rex Grigg said:


> I'm afraid I will call BS on this one. I can't for the life of me see how a fancy piece of glassware is going to soften water.


What if you filled it with peat moss? Softer yellow water?


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Rex Grigg said:


> I'm afraid I will call BS on this one. I can't for the life of me see how a fancy piece of glassware is going to soften water.


\

The softenizer comes with these little orange beads that fill the glass tube, which do something to remove the hard metals in the water. That picture shows it empty. I've seen the same beads in "water softner" pillows sold at Petco. I sense a very easy DIY project, hah.


----------



## istareatplants (Nov 11, 2006)

yes the picture shows just the empty glassware. inside it you put in DI resin that goes in every traditional DI filters.

basically that thing is "just" the DI part of a RO-DI filter.

john


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

It would be far cheaper to just buy an R/O DI unit. 

With your water, replacement costs would be heavy. You can get an awesome R/O unit for $135 shipped on Ebay. 

I just bought one (yay tax return). It's 125 GPD, with dual DI cartridges. With my water, it will likely pump closer to 100 GPD, but that's way more than I'll ever need.


----------



## istareatplants (Nov 11, 2006)

i'm very close to buying a RODI but wanted to see what others think of the softenzier.

one interesting thing is the according to the description, the ion exchange resin can be "reused" by soaking it in salt water. If that is true, then other than the initial cost of the thing there will be no maintencne cost.


----------



## aesthetics808 (Dec 29, 2002)

the resin doesnt last forever you can only reuse it 7 or 8 times.and if you have high iron content even less.it does work though.i used the water softener pillow in my canister filter.no need for stupid glassware for this.


----------



## leoslizards (Feb 2, 2007)

I use the Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Tap Water Filter. Costs about $30 for the system w/ one filter, one bottle of PH Adjuster, one bottle of Trace Elements and about $20 for each additional cartridge. The cartridges started getting expensive after awhile. I just recently started buying the cartridges again and I heard you could also recharge them again and again but I'm not sure how. I think you use some type of chemicals.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Just so you know, I also have VERY hard water and that doesn't mean you can't grow plants. Some species do better than others, but the vast majority do just fine. With the right CO2, light, and ferts the hardness really isn't an issue. 

Consider not fighting with your water, it tends to be more of a pain than it is worth!


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

leoslizards said:


> I use the Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Tap Water Filter. Costs about $30 for the system w/ one filter, one bottle of PH Adjuster, one bottle of Trace Elements and about $20 for each additional cartridge. The cartridges started getting expensive after awhile. I just recently started buying the cartridges again and I heard you could also recharge them again and again but I'm not sure how. I think you use some type of chemicals.


Why not buy an R/O unit? It will be cheaper in the long run. The AP filter can produce around 50 gallons without a recharge. Every one is $20. The $135 R/O I just purchased will produce around 2500 gallons before it needs to have the DI resin/TFC membrane replaced, which will probably cost me a bout $40.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

JenThePlantGeek said:


> Just so you know, I also have VERY hard water and that doesn't mean you can't grow plants. Some species do better than others, but the vast majority do just fine. With the right CO2, light, and ferts the hardness really isn't an issue.
> 
> Consider not fighting with your water, it tends to be more of a pain than it is worth!


I bow down to Jen. I have been preaching this for years.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

IMO, a DI is a waste of money, it requires recharging with resins that are not cheap. You do not need lab grade water with 0 TDS. A RO unit is very cheap insurance for consistent water parameters. A good RO unit should set you back around $100. Be careful if you are shopping ebay for RO units.......DC


----------



## istareatplants (Nov 11, 2006)

I agree with Jen. Most plants grow "ok" in hard water. But I think it just does "ok". Look at my 20 gallon journal. From the picture it looks fine. But when you look into the details, you'll notice unhealthy growth.

I want lush growth. I especially have problems growing red plants. They just end up rotting away.



john


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

Why don't you just go get 20 gallons of RO water and see if it does what you want.......DC


----------



## Ankit (Dec 15, 2006)

JenThePlantGeek said:


> Just so you know, I also have VERY hard water and that doesn't mean you can't grow plants. Some species do better than others, but the vast majority do just fine. With the right CO2, light, and ferts the hardness really isn't an issue.
> 
> Consider not fighting with your water, it tends to be more of a pain than it is worth!


Agreed, work smart, not hard.


----------



## daveonbass (Nov 12, 2005)

mrbelvedere said:


> Why not buy an R/O unit? It will be cheaper in the long run. The AP filter can produce around 50 gallons without a recharge. Every one is $20. The $135 R/O I just purchased will produce around 2500 gallons before it needs to have the DI resin/TFC membrane replaced, which will probably cost me a bout $40.


Yes, that may be true for you, but not if for him if he has HARD water. I have very hard wate and my DI only lasts for about 60 gallons, and I have three DI chambers. So to fill those up costs me about 50 bucks (with shipping) of resin every 120 gallons or so. SO, it's not always cost effective. On the other hand I do enjoy being able to amke my OWN RO/DI water when I want it. and since I usually do water changes with tap water, I can substitue with RO when I feel it's warrented, and instead use the RO/Di almost exclusivly on my reefs. (which are smaller than the planted tank) But it is still hardly justifiable.


----------

